# ileotransverse bypass for in-operable cecal cancer



## DebbiePottsEngland (Nov 15, 2011)

I am trying to find and non resection ileotransverse bypass CPT code.  There is an in-operable cecal cancer with bowel obstructions.  this is being bypassed from the jejunal transverse colon anastomosis.  Does anyone have any ideas on the CPT code i might use for this?  he also performed a omentalectomy.

thanks

Debbie


----------



## Lujanwj (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd suggested 44130.  Omentectomy will be included unless you can show separate and distinct.


----------



## DebbiePottsEngland (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks so much.  I have read over some many codes that I went Brain dead.


----------

